# Smiths Green mountain Renovator



## jskirk (Apr 30, 2011)

I picked up some old Medicine bottles from a local digger today, These are all in undamaged condition, but needs to be cleaned better.  This one is a nice 2 tone amber Smiths Green Mountain Renovator, Remedy Company, St. Albans Vt.  I think this is from around 1870, is this a common bottle, any value?  Thanks


----------



## saratogadriver (Apr 30, 2011)

Fairly common.   A $15 bottle on a good day.   But a nice, handsome old medicine anyway.  What you want is the Stoddard Renovator, from East Georgia VT.  Heck, that's what I want too...   That's a $3500 bottle.    The product was bought out and mass produced and sold in St. Albans from something like the 1880s until after the turn of the century.

 Jim G


----------



## jskirk (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the Info Jim.


----------



## jskirk (Apr 30, 2011)

another pic


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 30, 2011)

------------------------>


----------



## saratogadriver (May 2, 2011)

Yup, that's the one.   Somewhat more than a $15 bottle that one...  Silas Smith also used aqua bottles, after that original one.   One is side embossed, sort of an oval flask shape, and the other is also flask shaped and shoulder embossed.  Frankly they are as rare as the Stoddard, but not as valuable.    We have both of those, but not the Stoddard.

 Jim G



> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RIBottleguy (May 4, 2011)

I've seen them go for $30-40 on ebay.  That's without staining though.  It's a very attractive medicine.


----------

